# some problems



## tomasz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hi, me again.

First a question: should we report strange forum behaviour here or in the Testing area?

Here's my observation:
When i try to answer to a post with the quick reply, the board loses my login information and i have to re-enter my login/psw.

Additionally i have always to re-enter my login/psw, when entering the forum the first time, but i choosed the "remember my name" option



Tomasz


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

uhm.. this is very strange.. i think it is a problem of your security settings, try to check them and to allow the coockies on your browser..

tell me about every problem here


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah i believe it'a cookie problem...


----------



## tomasz (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah, that was my first thought too, but cookies are allowed on my computer and i have no trouble with other cookie-regulated sites like Amazon or so.

hmm, maybe it's really something fuzzy on my comp, i'll watch it 


Tomasz


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

i hope that if anyone experiences the same problem report it here so we may see whats' wrong...

it's working fine to me here and at my home's pc


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

thats weird


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

could be your comp, or your firewall if you are using one


----------

